# Beethoven's nearly ready to hit the road



## JohnClimber

Bought Beethoven..... (_as in the 80's little heard of band Campervan Beethoven_) about a month back.....






It was an ex plasterers van which someone converted over 90% before handing it to the monkey that I bought it off who's "improvements" set it back to 80% complete.
I'd spent the last few weeks doing the following (and spending a small fortune)

Ripping out the old and not working heating system and electric behind the dash










Fitting a 200watt solar set for off grid living (we hate campsites)





Having the few minor dents and rust spots sorted out










Sorting out a tyre amongst other jobs including a major service, sorting out the flooring and front carpetting




Such as sorting out all the electrics, the cupboard fronts, the flooring, the new mattress, adding more lights, sorting out the gas plus a bit of welding and quite a few other things.

The curtains need sorting, and the permanent double bed is right at the back of the van in the front of these next photos










He's been washed (but needs another)





Archie likes him





He's been named









With one more surprise (for he wife) Beethoven reference to follow next week

This weekends jobs.
Cupboard door catches fitting.
Storage boxes to make.
Electrics to be sorted
A local caravan expert to come around and check over the fridge which isn't 100%
Last light to be fitted
Curtain material to be bought and start to be made
Fixing the water containers in place.
Blacking up the bumpers
Another good clean out.
And I'm sure there are a few more jobs that I can't remember :rolleyes2:

Next Saturday we are having a 2kw diesel heater fitted
The mattress will go in, the curtains up and we'll be out and about in December.

We can't wait.......:drive:

Future jobs.
Fit a removable table then get the DVLA to convert it to a Campervan from a van
Fit the all new front passenger seat which is current;y up in Scotland ready to travel south with a mate.
Tracker to be fitted.


----------



## The laird

Looking good ,keep us up to date John ,will you have a final total cost on completion as it’s a question often asked


----------



## izwozral

Looks great, a credit to you.


----------



## phillybarbour

Interior looks a brill job. Soon to go and have some fun then.


----------



## JohnClimber

The laird said:


> Looking good ,keep us up to date John ,will you have a final total cost on completion as it’s a question often asked



We had a 10k budget

6.5k for the 08 plated van and 3.5k on everything else including servicing, tax and insurance. 
In the best grand designs traditions we may end up a couple of hundred quid over finishing it off.


----------



## alwaysared

Looks great John, well done :king:

Regards,
Del


----------



## exwindsurfer

Great job John can remember doing mine about five year ago was thinking about doing an other one but it would have to be the extra long one with the extra high top but we’ll see .

Jeff


----------



## trevskoda

Nice bit of kit,remember things like usb sockets for charging phones/tablets etc,volt meters to keep a eye on battery condition,keep the pics coming.:wave:


----------



## JohnClimber

Caravan service guy has been and we have to get the fridge, hob and gas connected but a gas safe engineer.
The fridge needs a better exhaust and sealed in correctly.
Plus a drain hole for the LPG by all accounts.
A split relay needs fitting for the fridge while on the move.

So a bit more money to spend but it's not the end of the world and at least we will sleep safer because if this.


----------



## The laird

John ,great to read some sense when self building a veh,it means you can go to sleep without any worries about what you stated,will they certify when completed and checks done?
Means when you sell you have a paper trail
Credit to you mate well done


----------



## Haaamster

Lovely van but why Beethoven, are you expecting it to rollover?


----------



## JohnClimber

Haaamster said:


> Lovely van but why Beethoven, are you expecting it to rollover?



After the 80's band
Campervan Beethoven
YouTube


----------



## JohnClimber

Hole drilled in the side of the van for the fridge exhaust, longer exhaust for said fridge is now sorted.
A little bit of paint needed plus 2 vinyl strips need replacing. 

Gas Safe engineer coming soon to plumb in the burner and fridge for the gas.

Split charger to go in this Saturday to run the fridge while driving. Plus the Planer 2kw heater.
While that's been fitted I've the bumpers to blacken up to make it look like (almost) new.

Mrs Climber is sorting out the curtains. Beethoven diesel cap cover to fit when it's finished.

Sunday will see it get a really good clean inside and flooring re fitted.

Water and tap needs sorting out, mattress, bedding, seat cushions going in.

New front double passenger seat should be with me before Christmas for fitted.

Then it's about time it gets out and about a couple of times in December


----------



## The laird

John mind the old trick for them bumpers,peanut butter (smooth of course) .


----------



## JohnClimber

Planar heater fitted today by Owen of Planar Heaters UK Planar Heaters UK- Home
I went for the 4kw over the planned 2kw as it was only a few pounds more and would be more than I needed rather than just on the limit.










Owen did a great job and helped with a couple of other little drilling jobs. Plus his choice of music while he works is 10/10

Knowing how noisy older mobile cranes and truck diesel heaters can be, I'm amazed how quiet this one is and the heat it throws out is very toasty warm.

I'll be having it running tomorrow for sure while I finish of fitting the split charger wiring, tidying up the rest of wiring, re fit 2 graphic stripes I had to remove while faffing with the fridge, fit the fridge exhaust, fitting the floor tiles, levelling a shelf out while Mrs Climber makes the curtains.
If I get that lot done and it's been given a good clean out before bed time we'll put the mattress and bedding in.

2 more main jobs still to do.
1) Handbrake issues for the garage this Thursday to look into and fix.
2) Plumb in the LPG with rigid copper piping to Gas Safe standards, hopefully this week as well. 

Hopefully out first night out will be Friday 8th Dec. :drive:


----------



## REC

Looking forward to seeing the finished result!


----------



## JohnClimber

Most jobs done today, plus some others I found during the day.

Leaving the mattress and bedding until the other jobs have been done.


----------



## wildebus

The laird said:


> John mind the old trick for them bumpers,peanut butter (smooth of course) .


I like the heatgun method - did this with my T4 and they stayed black until (and after!) I sold it.

[video=youtube_share;PyOXlZDQFXQ]https://youtu.be/PyOXlZDQFXQ[/video]


----------



## JohnClimber

Today's handy work






Took out the campervans fridge, cut out 2 large rectangular holes, covered with vents, fitted a couple of 4" computer fans to suck in cold air in to the bottom vent, so that the air rises behind the cooling fins on the fridge and blows out of the top vent, re fitted it, sorted out the plumbing, gas supply and electrics.
Jack of all trades.......... you know the rest.

Curtains going in this week along with the mattress, bedding and all the stuff that we've built up.
Aiming to get it ready for a next Sunday (relatives coming around).
Having a local (mid week) night out the week afterwards, then out (maybe Skipton way) the weekend before Christmas. 
Then a couple of nights out between Christmas and New Year are planned so that we are ready for Wild Camp A Month 2018

Mid Jan will see the Calor gas bottle replaced with an underslung LPG gas tank to give us more room under the cooker and for safety.

Can't wait


----------



## JohnClimber

And finally.......

I've done enough jobs I wanted to do, and now we have finally put in the deep memory foam mattress, bedding and curtains in to the van ready for it's first outing one night this week, (most probably on the drive just in case of any problems :sleep-040

Here's the inside of Beethoven ready to rock


----------



## Deleted member 5816

Looking Good 
Now awaiting first sleepover report plus snagging list. :juggle::have fun:  

Alf




JohnClimber said:


> And finally.......
> 
> I've done enough jobs I wanted to do, and now we have finally put in the deep memory foam mattress, bedding and curtains in to the van ready for it's first outing one night this week, (most probably on the drive just in case of any problems :sleep-040
> 
> Here's the inside of Beethoven ready to rock


----------



## JohnClimber

Maiden voyage night.
Mid week test was ok but the heater settings were wrong so we had to turn it off when it hit 26 degree.
Settings changed now and hoping for a nice 19 degrees high above Skipton tonight.
Report to follow on the wild camp a month thread to show what to add in 2018

Just hope the dog stops farting


----------



## Haaamster

JohnClimber said:


> Just hope the dog stops farting



Empty wine bottle = cork, problem solved.


----------



## JohnClimber

Last nights maiden outing report here in the Wild Camp per Month thread

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...d-camp-month-2018-challenge-3.html#post892885


----------



## JohnClimber

Some resent trip photos











Had an LPG 25ltr under slung tank fitted yesterday to run the fridge and burners, it also free's up the large cupboard under the burners (where the Calor bottle was).
Tomorrow I'll fit shelves in this cupboard so the pots, pans and plates can live in the van full time rather than being carried in and our each time in a box.





If you see us give us a beep (unless we are sleeping)


----------



## JohnClimber

Beethoven update.

As I couldn't get the 3way fridge to work on gas, I've invested in a brand new fridge which is arriving tomorrow and tonight I've had the (fridge) gas capped off.

But because of this I've now been able to have it gas safe approved, so will help with it's future resale value :banana:

The solar should keep the double battery topped up enough to run the fridge at weekends, if not I'll get a better 2nd battery to match the newer on on my system.

The open road awaits :drive:


----------



## wildebus

JohnClimber said:


> Some resent trip photos



a very tidy looking Conversion there.  Nice Job :tongue:


----------



## n brown

nice work John !
happy travels


----------



## JohnClimber

After giving up and dumping the 3 way fridge that I inherited with the van and not been able to solve the faults.

It's out with the old and in with the new.

Dumped the old one and fitted in brand new 85ltr 12v fridge that successfully past its first 10 hour test today :banana:


----------



## Nabsim

What a great job, it’s a credit to you. Is the new fridge only 12/240 volts or a 3 way?


----------



## JohnClimber

Nabsim said:


> What a great job, it’s a credit to you. Is the new fridge only 12/240 volts or a 3 way?



It's a simple new and very modern 12v fridge
Webasto Isotherm Cruise 85.
I had it running for 3 days and 2 nights this weekend and with the heaters on in the van the fridge stayed just like a fridge should and the 200w solar kept the battery topped up perfectly. So I can safely say that I am very happy with it's performance.


----------



## JohnClimber

Beethoven is getting plenty of use, here are some shots of him on some of his many wild camping trips so far this year.


----------

